# Mule Braying



## CowgirlMaddie (Feb 14, 2015)

I've never heard a mule, and I was curious what they sound like so I looked it up on YouTube...and found this video! LOL it's a cute yet weird sound. It almost sounds like a dying rooster or something! https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WzibQqPK60Q
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

